# 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

The car previously had a supercharger and made 227HP. Now installing the C2 stage 2+ kit. Here is some progress from the past couple of days. Updates will come every couple days! 
Old VF Supercharger








Off with the head 








Headstuds, Spacer, New Gasket








Torqued Head LOOKS NICE!!!








Turbo, Manifold, Tial 38 underneath, Downpipe 








Sleek Front Mount


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

Looks killer!! I have built R32 turbo with HPA stuff,and they sent a chain tensioner that had been slightly milled down,and this was to allow for the headgasket spacer making the chains tighter.If you have a hard time putting the chains back on,take a little off of the chain tensioner plastic runner face,and it will help things out.


----------



## vwilk (Sep 26, 2007)

bstdvr from what I see u r saying that youer car with SC produce only 227Hp ??? What kind of SC it was??


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwilk)*

nice job, you should post over in the 24v section and show everyone there. most the 24vt guys hang out there and would love to see your setup.
Make sure you ace that timing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwilk)*

Stage 1 vortec kit


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (bstdvr)*

Isnt Stage 1 on a 24V like 280 horse?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (WeeZFan69)*

Looks good man...Im loving that C2 core its very nice design


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

MY CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD 1320 DOES A GOOD JOB ANYBODY WHO NEEDS WORK DONE SHOULD GO THERE SOME COOL GUYS THAT WORK THERE


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snax24vrt* »_MY CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD 1320 DOES A GOOD JOB ANYBODY WHO NEEDS WORK DONE SHOULD GO THERE SOME COOL GUYS THAT WORK THERE

No need to yell


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (WeeZFan69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WeeZFan69* »_Isnt Stage 1 on a 24V like 280 horse?

Easymon, with a stage I non-intercooled setup dynoed in at 333 whp


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

New Pics


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (bstdvr)*


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

love the clean look of the FMIC. very very clean setup overall as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

Like the new pix of my car looks better in person cant wait to get it on the street and see what it does


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*

looks good man, only question is, why would you run your IC pipe over the hot side of the turbo? if anything, the IC pipe from the turbo should be running to the drivers side and the SRi should have a passenger inlet. everything looks good i must say, but a different IC pipe setup will give you a noticable difference and look just as clean


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (zoidmk5)*

you have a good point but thats the way C2 setup is i will ask the shop that my car is at


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*

come see me snax


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Vdubsolo)*

LoL







whats good i'm def going to run you when it comes out i didn't even go to waterfest this weekend cuz i didn't have my car but its all good


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snax24vrt* »_you have a good point but thats the way C2 setup is i will ask the shop that my car is at

seems to me like if you just take the turbo off, rotate it 180 degrees to put the cold side on the passenger side, and get a few more pipes to compensate for the extra lengths needed for the IC, and i think you should be all set. although you might have to cut the DP as well to put in a flex bellow to get it into the exhaust tunnel. probably to much crap to mess with, but i am sure they designed it that way for a reason. just my .02 on the subject.


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (zoidmk5)*

yea that sounds like it would work and makes sense but it is probably too much to mess with at this point in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snax24vrt* »_yea that sounds like it would work and makes sense but it is probably too much to mess with at this point in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (zoidmk5)*

Looks good to me! All the MK4s we built at VAG Motorsport all had the compressor on that side, the downpipe is just too tight if you put the turbo the other way. On MK3s we put the compressor on the pass side.
My only comment about this particular project, is that the exhaust looks to be fusion welded at every seam. While the welds look clean, it is likely to crack in time. You need to use filler on exhausts, there's just too much vibration.
Other than that, the work looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Agtronic)*








Do you really think the exhaust will crack within time? why does that happen with those kind of welds?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (Snax24vrt)*

If they were fused together, that means he added no filler rod... basically just melted the metal together. Yes looks very nice, but if filler rod wasnt added, it is really thin, between the heat and vibration, they will crack out.


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

Car is Finished here is a dyno sheet from the supercharger set up and then the turbo set up.


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

very nice 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

how much boost on the turbo dyno run...???


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (dubdoor)*

15psi and thats very conservative!!


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

thats good power pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice build


----------



## bstdvr (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (killacoupe)*

Thanks Chris!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*

is this run on stock internals? i've been thinking about running a turbo on my 04' GTI, but i'm not sure what needs to be done. also are you running anything else? injectors, cams, giac?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (pushedpast)*

Damn, that a good power, I was thinking to go C2 Stg.3, but stage 2+ looks pretty nice too.
How's is your traction? my buddys R32 with haldex disabled would spin 4th easily...that's when I realized that maybe too much power is not really a good idea unless you have some really good tires.


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Damn, that a good power, I was thinking to go C2 Stg.3, but stage 2+ looks pretty nice too.
How's is your traction? my buddys R32 with haldex disabled would spin 4th easily...that's when I realized that maybe too much power is not really a good idea unless you have some really good tires.


x2
I'm thinking about doing a build, but I don't want too much power to where I'd be getting owned by traction. Also do you have a LSD?


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (VW_Sporting)*

very nice man...that vf kits seems pointless to me turbo ftw...nice numbers..thats what i want 400whp...also how long did it take to put the turbo kit on?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (reeze03gli)*

nice verry clean


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

verry verry nice build !


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pimS)*

Good work, looks great!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v Vr6 Turbo Kit Project (bstdvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bstdvr* »_Car is Finished here is a dyno sheet from the supercharger set up and then the turbo set up.

















Damn holy turbo lagg!
Is this at 15psi?
If you look at the TQ curve you hit 15psi at 5200rpm.
What turbo is this?
Is it a 600whp+ unit?








otherwise check for boost leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

the power curve is alooot more linear though


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

what's with people bumping 9 month old threads?


----------

